# Megafonia a traves del telefono.



## rJuanra (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola amigos, primero de todo felicitarles por su excelente foro. lo acabo de descubrir y hay información muy interesante. Les escribo este tema por que no he encontrado con la busqueda nada relacionado.


Mi pregunta es si conocen (comercial o no) algun sistema de megafonia a traves del sistema telefonico. Me explico, La empresa de mi padre consta de una nave de unos 2000 m2 para reparción de vehiculos y unas oficinas. En las oficinas tenemos varios telefonos conectados a una centralita (pbx). Lo que busco es un sistema de megafonia conectado a la centralita para dar mensajes a los operarios de la nave.

Por ejemplo: recibimos una llamada telefonica en la oficina que quieren hablar con algun operario, en lugar de salir y pegar un grito (para que el operario venga hasta la oficina), lo que habia pensado es mantener la llamada en espera y mientras tanto dar el mensaje por megafonía a traves del telefono. 

Esto con la centralita es facil ya que cuando pulsas otra extension, la llamada recibida pasa a espera y comienza a sonar el telefono al que se quiere desviar.

El circuito que habia pensado es el siguiente:

utilizar la placa de un telefono y mediante un monoestable descolgar el telefono en cuanto éste reciba tono de llamada, de esta manera hacemos que el telefono quede abierto unos 5-10 segundos (configurado en el monoestable) para transmitir el mensaje y tras este periodo de tiempo se cuelque de nuevo para dejar libre la linea.

Hasta aqui creo k es facil, pero mi duda es como amplificar la señal del telefono para un altavoz. He estado indagando por internet y he encontrado los tipicos altavoces exponenciales que tienen una impedancia de unos 8 ohm. Mi pregunta es que amplificador utilizar para amplificar el audio del telefonillo hasta unos 30 wats aproximadamente.

Creen que con un altavoz de 30 W se oiría bien por la nave?


Un saludo y perdonen el tocho que les he escrito.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 13, 2008)

echale un vistazo a esta pagina hay algunos circuitos te te pueden venir muy bien
http://www.pablin.com.ar/
Tienes que pinchar en el enlace de ELECTRONICA y luego en TELEFONIA.
Para una nave de 2000mt puede que te inresese mejor poner 1 altavoz en cada esquina, ya que un solo altavoz para toda la nave puede provocar que aquien le pille al lado lo dejes sordo, mientras el que este en la otra esquina no lo oiga, de todas formas puedes hacer la prueba con un solo altavoz, ya que siempre tienes tiempo de ampliar la instalacion.


----------

